# Mahi-Mahi eaten by a Marlin



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Check it out!






Keith


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

That was awesome...what a way to hook up!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We had a blue of around 250lbs. chase a little chicken dolphin up to our boat last july out at the elbow. At one point the dolphin hid in between the two outboards trying to stay away from the marlin. I tried pitching a horse ballyhoo but it was clear it wanted the dolphin and nothing else. unfortunately at the time we could not get a chicken dolphin and could only watch but it was still pretty awesome.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

makes you wanna keep a mahi or spanish rigged as a pitch bait doesnt it?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Last year we had a ****** come out from a weed line as we fought a cow that was about 15 lbs.. the marlin billed the mahi.. and all but disembowelled it. When we got it to the boat the damn thin was nearly cut in helf. We trolled by the same patch of weeds the next pass and hooked her up for all of about 30 seconds.. awesome sight though.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

*That's fereak'n sweet...I trade those two fights any day.*


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That was sweet..Thanks for sharing


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a great video!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome video!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Apprecieate that!! You are a good man!!:clap


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats cool. One of my buddies caught an estimated grander that ate a full grown dolphin they were reeling in year before last over in venice.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet video!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

AWSOME!!!!


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

While fishing with Jim Roberson on the Long Run several years ago, we pulled up on a floating pallet looking for Mahi. No visible Mahi , but there was a nice 10 lbs Tripletail on it. I threw a hand sized pinfish to the Tripletail and hooked up instantly. During the fight, the pinfish slid up the line. A 12 - 15 lbs Mahi showed up and exploded on the pinfish. Before we could get another bait into the water the Mahi had created quite a bit of top water action as he tried to eat the hookless pinfish that was still attached to my line. This action drew the attentionof a+/- 300 lbs Blue Marlin that came up and exploded on the Mahi. We ended up catching the Tripletail but never saw the Mahi or the Blue again. Having a front row seat to all of that action was something I'll never forget.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*<U>Awesome!!!!!</U>*


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DueSouth (Apr 9, 2008)

fabulous fight!!


----------



## Jetpowered (Feb 18, 2008)

Amazing, those big fish are something to behold. People would be shocked to see what a grander will eat whole like a breath mint.


----------

